# Squeak-clicking sound while breathing



## Orange Juice (Sep 30, 2020)

One of my budgies has been making a strange squeaky-clicking sound while she's breathing. She has been changing from breathing normally for 20 minutes to click breathing for 5 minutes a few times, and her voice while singing and chirping sounds squeakier, other than that she still sings and seems happy, but I am concerned. Someone recommended that I put some hot water near the cage where the birds can't get to it so that the steam rises because it might help them breathe easier, and after I put the steaming water in their cage she stopped squeaking, but it was probably a coincidence.
Should I be immediately concerned or should I go to the vet right away? She hasn't breathed strangely for about an hour now, and is there anything I can do to see if she may be sick, or things I can do to help?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If the squeaking is being caused by an upper respiratory infection the steam may help with the breathing but will not cure the problem, air sac mites and goiter are a couple of other things that might make a bird squeak. How long has the squeaking been going on? If she was my bird I would be taking her to the vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan. The longer you wait the worse the problem may get and cause her undue discomfort.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody 100%.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*


----------



## Orange Juice (Sep 30, 2020)

Cody said:


> If the squeaking is being caused by an upper respiratory infection the steam may help with the breathing but will not cure the problem, air sac mites and goiter are a couple of other things that might make a bird squeak. How long has the squeaking been going on? If she was my bird I would be taking her to the vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan. The longer you wait the worse the problem may get and cause her undue discomfort.


The squeaking started and stopped within 2 hours, and she hasn't done it since. Should I still take her to the vet to be safe?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If she has stopped totally, then I wouldn't worry about a vet appointment at this time.
However, if it starts again, you need to take her in right away. *


----------

